# Help | Alloy wheel blisters/bubbles?



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Hopefully a DIY job.
Am I able to just sand this back and fill?

If so can any recommend products/a kit please.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

looks like corrosion of the alloy underneath the paint.
I had this and ended up getting a full refurb on all 4.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Corrosion to me


----------



## johnny1 (Nov 20, 2010)

looks like a dip strip & powder coat to me


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Yep Ive seen that happen to my sisters lexus wheels all for had to get redone and re-sprayed


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

yes you could do it yourself but would require sanding priming and painting the whole wheel.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

mattsbmw said:


> yes you could do it yourself but would require sanding priming and painting the whole wheel.


Any recommendations on products?


----------

